# Rose Lake Michigan



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Had to find ice
Went to Rose lake just south of Cadillac about 300 ac
Started out on a small flat caught all the 4-5 in perch and blue gills all that you wanted
Moved to a point in 18ft of water still lots of small perch and gills but then the pike moved in and out all day 1st day ended up with 4 pike and then the walleyes would come in nice eyes that would put their nose on the bait and swim off seen at least a dozen eyes but they just would'nt hit
Changed to 3# test and it didnt seem to help but it made it interesting getting the pike in had 3 break me off on saturday but landed 3
The pike was another story it was pretty cool watching them ulgy things on the camera One come blasting in and smashed my spoon scared the crap out of me about jump out of my chair whats this ice fishing coming too like watching a scary movie on tv too much fun.
Moved up and down the point and ended up with 6 perch over 8".
Talked with a couple of guys that had some nice crappies and a walleye

I remembered reading something about pressure cracks sometimes means structure
I fished about a foot off a pressure crack that ran clear across the lake sure enough there was a hump and about a 4' drop the eyes and pike were using.
Good trip but all good thhings must come to an end


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

George, how thick was the ice? 
Also do you need a special permit for your quad? I really would like to go up there, but would like to take the quad too. After this week I may have time to get away.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale 
The Ice was a good 10" and still makin ice no problem with the quad 
You do need a ORV sticker I think its $16.25 and its good till end of march and non res license was $7.00 per 24 hrs.
I just stopped a Cabelas on the way and picked up my
Here is the local tackle store prety nice guy 
Hotels are slim picking on 1 in town and it was full I think I got the number
I liked the lake it was small enough to be managable started catching fish right off the bat and there were about 5 or 6 more in the area
Wouldnt mind taking another trip up there
I also talked with Swantucky a couple of times he was on cadillac he was catching a few fish as well
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

did you get your orv sticker there? 

When you going back up


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes got everything there all the ice stuff is on sale
Just close your eyes and walk on bye it works only got the permits has to be a first time ever
I'm working on my plans to go back as we speak 
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

See what works out. I'd like to go maybe for a few days, 2 or 3 would be fun. I know Michigans free days are coming soon. Carl, Big Daddy may be interested too.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll see what happens!!! Nice pike!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like a lot of fun! Glad to see someone's getting out there.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone had a good time
Let me know if you want to plan to go back up there
The free fishing days in Michigan are this weekend 18-19
Its sure not looking good for ice in this area
Geowol


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

sweet thanks for the info, i might have to try it this weekend


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

My buddy and I are considering making the trip up this week. If anyone else is going maybe we can hook up. How far was it to the Cadillac area from Dundee?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Cadillac is 3 1/2 hours from Dundee give or take. Rose lake is around 3 hours.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Its about 3+ hours above Dundee


----------

